# Koi Vermehrung



## andy_kandern (12. Feb. 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Zuerst mal mein Teich hat die Oberfläche von cá > 120m2 und ein Volumen vom cá 180m2 die tiefste Stelle ist > 2,4 Meter, die Randzonen sind zwischen 0.3 bis 0.8 Meter tief und fallen dann ab die überwiegende Tiefe beträgt  cá 1.3 bis 1.7 Meter

Wir haben von Bekannten ein paar Koi bekommen da die zu viele hatten (cà 15) alle etwa 10 - 15 cm lang. Inzwischen sind die grossen 50-60cm lang und der Nachwuchs ist auch gestaffelt von 2-3cm bis 35cm.

Meine Frage:

Ich lese immer von Überbesatz. Die Tiere vermehren sich selber und rausnehmen möchte ich keine (das macht der __ Fischreiher & Eisvogel bereits) Mein Besatz hat sich zwischen 150 - 200 eingependelt. ->die stellen sich einfach nicht auf zum zählen  
Fütterung nur sehr wenig.
Gehe ich in der Annahme richtig dass keine Vermehrung bzw. Fressen von Jungbrut bei zu dichtem Besatz erfolgt?


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Feb. 2016)

Hallo
gibt es Bilder von deinem Teich ( See )

Fressen von Jung Brut bei zu dichtem Besatz
Wenn man nicht viel Füttert kann es schon dazu kommen aber das ist eher selten und es ist der Leich den sie fressen


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2016)

Es entscheiden immer die Koi-Damen.
Ein abrupter Wasserwechsel, sowie die Überzeugung, das für die Brut genug "Grün" sprich Algen da sind kann die Alte zum laichen animieren.
Verkaufe sie doch, oder setze eine "Geburtenkontrolle" in Form von Barschen ein.


----------



## tosa (12. Feb. 2016)

andy_kandern schrieb:


> Gehe ich in der Annahme richtig dass keine Vermehrung bzw. Fressen von Jungbrut bei zu dichtem Besatz erfolgt?



die würden sich leider immer weiter vermehren. stelle bitte direkt nach dem ablaichen für einen Zeitraum von mindestens 1 Woche das Füttern ein, dann fressen sie den Laich. zusätzlich würde ich Ablaichbürsten hineinhängen und die direkt nach dem ablaichen herausnehmen, der Laich trocknet und die Brut ist erledigt.


----------



## Micha61 (13. Feb. 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> oder setze eine "Geburtenkontrolle" in Form von Barschen ein.


aber nur einen der jeweiligen Arten !!!
Sonst haste eines Tages, mehr __ Barsche als Koi drinne.

LG Micha


----------



## jolantha (14. Feb. 2016)

Wenn meine dieses Jahr auch wieder laichen, kommt bei mir auch ein __ Barsch ins Wasser . 
Hab immer noch 20 Kinderkoi über, von 2013 , sind also jetzt 26 Fischlis da, das geht noch


----------



## muh.gp (14. Feb. 2016)

Die "Verhütung" Sonnenbarsch kann ich nur empfehlen, seit zwei Jahren jeweils einem im Teich und keine Nachwuchssorgen mehr... zudem werden die Tierchen mit der Zeit fast so zahm wie meine Koi. Gibt es nichts zu jagen, steht er da und will einen Wurm. Herrlich!


----------



## Micha61 (14. Feb. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> sind also jetzt 26 Fischlis da, das geht noch


bei Deiner "Pfütze", gerade noch

Wenn ich mal kurz dazwischen funken darf,


muh.gp schrieb:


> Sonnenbarsch kann ich nur empfehlen,


hast Du beim Kauf schon gesehen, ob Männlein oder Weiblein ?
Die Böcke sollen ja hübscher sein (wie bei den Menschen), farblich gesehen.

LG Micha


----------



## muh.gp (14. Feb. 2016)

Ja, ist so, ausnahmsweise sind die Männer hübscher... 

Ich hatte beide Männer auch mal kurz zusammen im Koiteich und sofort markierte jeder sein Revier. Bei der Verteidigung machten sie dabei auch vor den Koi keinen Halt, die um ein zigfaches größer waren. Und dann bekam wieder jeder seinen "eigenen" Teich...


----------



## jolantha (14. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Die Böcke sollen ja hübscher sein* (wie bei den Menschen),* farblich gesehen.



Micha, Dann gehörst Du ja wohl zu der Sorte " Blindfisch ", wo sind denn bei den Menschen die Männers hübscher
als die Frauen ???
Umfrage starten ????


----------



## trampelkraut (14. Feb. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> Micha, Dann gehörst Du ja wohl zu der Sorte " Blindfisch ", wo sind denn bei den Menschen die Männers hübscher
> als die Frauen ???
> Umfrage starten ????



Lieber nicht, ich denke das gibt Ärger!


----------



## troll20 (14. Feb. 2016)

Tja Anne, die Männer sind in sofern hübscher, weil sie nicht sich ständig irgend was auf den Körper schmieren müssen oder Haare färben müsen.
Wir sind halt von Natur aus schön


----------



## jolantha (14. Feb. 2016)

Einigen wir uns auf den Spruch : Das liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Micha61 (15. Feb. 2016)

Moin Anne,



jolantha schrieb:


> wo sind denn bei den Menschen die Männers hübscher
> als die Frauen ???


weltweit !!



jolantha schrieb:


> Umfrage starten ????


Gerne !!


LG Micha


----------



## S.Reiner (15. Feb. 2016)

Wer schöner ist als ich ist Geschminkt 
Was Koi alles auslösen können  
Ich bin so Schön das ich schon wieder Schön Schrecklich  bin 

 Frauen sind immer Schön  Schön Teuer


----------



## jolantha (15. Feb. 2016)

Leutens, wir müssen jetzt aufhören mit OT, sonst gibts noch Haue von den Mods . 
Was macht die Vermehrung Eurer Koi ?????


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Feb. 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> bei Deiner "Pfütze", gerade noch
> 
> Wenn ich mal kurz dazwischen funken darf,
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,

bei den Lepomis gibbosus ist der Farbunterschied außerhalb der Laichzeit kaum der Rede wert (siehe im Lexikabeitrag wo bei den beiden auf der __ Senke vorn ein Männchen und dahinter ein Weibchen liegt), die Männchen haben halt nen viel größeren

"Kürbiskernfleck"

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (15. Feb. 2016)

Hier stirbt man wirklich nicht dumm. jetzt weiß ich wenigstens , das die Lepornis gibbisussesse einen
gelben Kürbiskernfleck haben


----------



## Micha61 (16. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Krötchen,



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> bei den Lepomis gibbosus ist der Farbunterschied außerhalb der Laichzeit kaum der Rede wert


danke für die Nachricht!!


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> die Männchen haben halt nen viel größeren


naja, muss ich nachsehen.



jolantha schrieb:


> Hier stirbt man wirklich nicht dumm. jetzt weiß ich wenigstens , das die Lepornis gibbisussesse einen
> gelben Kürbiskernfleck haben


dies freut mich für Dich!

LG Micha


----------

